

Rate my E-commerce Store: HotdogNetwork.com - johnnyonetime

Hey guys,<p>Long time reader, first time submitter.<p>I'm not so much a coder, but more of a solutions provider for small businesses. I have a small consultancy that is my main income, but I have always wanted to operate an e-commerce store on the side. Well, I have finally got a site live but no orders!!<p>Now the beauty in this situation is that I still have my paycheck and I'm not relying on the e-store to pay the bills. However, I have put a lot of work into customizing the store and would like to see it flourish.<p>The store is http://hotdognetwork.com<p>I wanted to get some feedback from the community on my site:<p>What I could do different?
What people dislike?
Is cost prohibiting orders?<p>etc, etc.<p>I know there's no magic fix that will cause a flood of business but I thought you guys could give me some insight.<p>And of course, any Ycombinator folks that need some networking gear will get a discount! haha<p>Many thanks,
Casey
======
tyohn
What's your unique differential/competitive advantage - say against Amazon? In
other words - why should I (or anyone) buy from you? Maybe you could offer
free online chat setup or hacker discounts like you mentioned above... If you
can establish that (and promote it) then you might see orders. Oh and the
design is a tad boring. Just my two cents.

~~~
johnnyonetime
Thanks tyohn,

I guess what I was shooting for in competitive advantage is that I wanted to
specialize in these Cisco devices and have a small community where we could
discuss configurations, troubleshoot, etc.

I guess the first step would be having a forum where people could interact and
do this.

I'll see about pepping up the design too.

------
elcron
Clicky: <http://hotdognetwork.com>

